
Show HN: Autoretrato – a narcissistic experiment - simonfan
https://autoretrato.dev.habemus.website/
======
brudgers
All I saw was a request to use my camera, which I declined. So I have no idea
what Autoretrato is.

~~~
vti
You're not the only one %)

